
Ask HN: Best screenshot generation API? - bigdicklouie
I need an API to generate screenshots of web pages. I&#x27;ll pass the URL, it&#x27;ll return a screenshot, ideally nicely compressed.
======
henrixd
I don't have much more knowledge about this than you probably have and I'm
sure you did your own googling but just in case you missed this:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4912092/using-
html5-canv...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/4912092/using-html5-canvas-
javascript-to-take-in-browser-screenshots)

Suggested tool by best answer was this.
[https://github.com/niklasvh/html2canvas](https://github.com/niklasvh/html2canvas)

~~~
jarvisdung
thank you this is what i need

------
graystevens
We built our own using Chrome Headless and some python. This allows us to use
a Tor proxy where required, capture full height screenshots, and dump the DOM.

------
sus_007
Check out Enpose. Heard lot of good things about it.
[https://enpose.co](https://enpose.co)

